# 250 mg DNP log for 2 weeks



## kiwiguy

It seems that everyone and his dog is trying this stuff atm, and i am no exception.

Basically im 22, 6ft and weigh 109.56 kg. I spent two years at uni doing nothing but drinking excessively and partying so put a lot of weight. I started properly down at my local gym at the end of august, and have lost about 6 -7 kgs in that time, but my results are starting to plateu. I recently joined my local rugby club, and they want me playing every game asap, but the problem is that im wrecked cardio wise after 20 minutes, so need to lose weight fast so that my training can give me better endurance. BF of 38% 

Pics for humour. Apologies if you just ate 

Plan is 14 days starting Sunday 04/11/2012 @250mg per day

Supported by

VitC - 3000mg per day

VitE - 800 iu per day

ALA (Alpha Lipoic Acid) - 1200 mg per day

Glycerol - 10-15ml maybe once a day depending on how i do.

**** loads of water!

From day 5 onwards, 50 mcg of t3

From day 6, 100 mcg of t3 for the rest of the 14 days + 4 days afterwards.

I am planning on taking it just before bed around 10 pm

I shall update daily!


----------



## kiwiguy

Woke up this morning, feeling fine, not hot at all. Just had a slightly dry mouth and what felt like really bad heartburn.


----------



## rippeddown

goodluck


----------



## J6hdn

subscribed


----------



## Sambuca

good luck mate. dnp really didnt work well with me. never again! Dry mouth and shallow breathing was horrible :/ other half thought i was dieing


----------



## Marshan

I did the same as you...rugby wise, 20 minutes used to have me f**ked too. But it's because I didn't know how to read the game, when I got the hang of it that changed. Anyhow...great work so far keep it up dude, good luck!! I'll be watchin this as DNP has me intrigued..!


----------



## reza85

I don't think DNP is as bad as people make it out to be but to be honest at your body fat level mate you can loose so much fat with a small effort that i would not bother with DNP.

Any way good luck


----------



## reza85

I don't think DNP is as bad as people make it out to be but to be honest at your body fat level mate you can loose so much fat with a small effort that i would not bother with DNP.

Any way good luck


----------



## kiwiguy

Thanks for all the comments. I really do want to get fit so that I could perhaps play above grass roots rugby. I know Dnp is a bit of a shortcut and could be seen as "the easy route" which it is, but oh well.

Day 2 started. Probably the cold, but ive got really sore lips today. All cracked and naff. No pulling for me then at the weekend!  (not that there were many cueing up anyway?  )


----------



## Craig660

Subscribed mate.

Can you add some more detail though such as:

Diet

Any other products taken with the DNP ?

Starting weight

What job do you do

Any steroids taken with


----------



## kiwiguy

Craig660 said:


> x


Sure.

My diet isnt great, and isnt fixed like some peoples on here, so here's what i had today

Breakfast

2 x Wheetabix with milk

Cup of tea

11 am

Single piece of Brown toast with flora

1 pm

Left over chicken, sandwich, with brown bread and salad

5 pm

Snackjack cracker

7pm

Turkey fajitta's with peppers and salad

What do you think?

Im taking no steriods (im not brave enough for that) and no other products, just vitamins and shead lots of water.

Im pretty hot tonight, but then it COULD BE because my housemate came back from spending an hour this evening out in the freezing cold with the horse and whacked the heating up.


----------



## Craig660

I am not an expert on DNP by any means but you will need some T3 in there, as many recommend this


----------



## armedcor

Your not brave enough for steroids but your using DNP....also that diet really looks lacking.


----------



## kiwiguy

I plan on starting t3 on the 4th day.

Lacking how?

And haha thanks. Im not great with needles...


----------



## armedcor

Just doesn't seem like a lot of protein in there.


----------



## kiwiguy

hmm. So what would you recommend?

Was about to post saying how hot i was, went downstairs for water and found the heating ON at 23. THANKS HOUSEMATE.


----------



## FGT

I thought you were ment to keep carbs low on DNP to help combat the heat?!

I would start the day with eggs, get a tin of tuna in you instead of the snackerjack, and stick peanut butter on the toast, lose the fajitas and just have meat and veggies in the evening.


----------



## novo007

Diet is **** poor.another dnp is the quick answer thread when people don't have a clue about diet.first post from me aswell as I usually just browse but had to say something.


----------



## C.Hill

That's a shocking diet. Why are you taking dnp without the basics in place?


----------



## LeBigMac

C.Hill said:


> That's a shocking diet. Why are you taking dnp without the basics in place?


X2


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

i am on 250mg DNP a day and my diet is like this

7am 100g fine porridge oats, 1tsp peanut butter 2 No scoops protein.

10am Tub quark and apple.

12pm 5 egg white and 2 whole egg omelette, tiny bit of grated cheese and ham.

2pm protein shake

5pm protein shake

7pm 6 whole egg omelette and veg (peas and brocoli)

I find on this diet there is very little heat from the dnp. I have lost 7kg in just under 2 weeks.


----------



## BestBefore1989

subscribed

Good luck with this


----------



## J6hdn

Sorry for the hijack can I ask what being its there are from peanut butter ?


----------



## J6hdn

Sorry for the hijack can I ask what being its there are from peanut butter ?


----------



## Marshan

novo007 said:


> Diet is **** poor.another dnp is the quick answer thread when people don't have a clue about diet.first post from me aswell as I usually just browse but had to say something.


That's yer intro...?! F**k off, know it all newb.


----------



## C.Hill

mixerD1 said:


> That's yer intro...?! F**k off, know it all newb.


He's got a point though mate.


----------



## Marshan

C.Hill said:


> He's got a point though mate.


He certainly has, cant disagree there, but that's a poor way to make it..


----------



## kiwiguy

So what do you suggest?

Day 4 and the heat is starting to build a little. Feeling like im in a rainforest, all hot and muggy.

Cut a lot of carbs out today, just had weetabix and a small egg omelet so far today.

I feel really tired too, hopefully the t3 will improve this?

The only perk is that at rugby training last night, everyone was wrapped up whilst i was jogging around in a t shirt and shorts leaving a trail of steam in my wake!


----------



## squalllion1uk

Make sure you taper up with the t3 rather than just taking a full dose ie start 25 for 3 days then up to 50 etc max 100mcg. Then taper back down, Should be a lot less intensive on you thyroid.

You can get a basic diet on here , also adding in a shake here or there certainly wouldn't hurt..better that than some cereal in my opinion.


----------



## Englishman

Having ran DNP a few times in my opinion i would do this:

Keep your carbs very low, less heat production

Protein in the 250g + range

Keep fats low but have at least 15g of Omega 3s

T3 at 100mcg ED

Some kind of stim to get you through the day

Always have a glass of water on hand and get some Electrolytes down you, stops headaches and keeps you hydrated

Your doing most things right but just keep reading and asking advice from the members here, knowledge is key with DNP!


----------



## kiwiguy

so day 5 now.

Felt brave last night, so had 2 tabs instead of the 1. Intresting night. Kept waking every hour or so with the sheets stuck to me. Luckily im not due in work today, so have spent the day sitting on the sofa feeling a little sorry for myself. I literally feel like ive got a rough flu heat wise. Had an interesting race to the toilet earlier. Luckily I won, but it was close. Interesting stuff this?


----------



## kiwiguy

i stupidly took 2 together again as i bottled out earlier of having 1. already feeling like im sunburnt. Im off to the garden to sleep outside i think.


----------



## kiwiguy

Actually, is it normal to be hungry? im lying in bed literally feeling so hungry. Theres a bowl of cereal downstairs BEGGING to me eaten...


----------



## hermie07

why the increase in dose?


----------



## kiwiguy

i was feeling not too bad so decided to try it?


----------



## eddramsey

Try drinking Green tea, ( from the chinese herbal shop).

1 tea bag a day x2 cup.( if you can stand the taste)

Full of natural herbs etc very good for the body, imo

Seems like everything i eat comes away & thats eating a reasonable diet.


----------



## kiwiguy

I might do that. Last night was the worst yet. i literally took my sheets off my bed as they were stuck on me. Finally got some sleep and woke up feeling awful what i thought was hours later, turns out it was only twenty minutes.

Spent the day on the sofa today feeling like death. I might stick to 250 mg i think today. on the upside, took the dog for a walk earlier, it was about 5 degrees outside, and i was sweating in a t shirt with shorts on. Felt like a man!


----------



## dannyt

check out the daily wail website today - '*Nationwide health alert as father, 28, dies after taking fat-burning drug he picked up at the gym*

Father-of-one is believed to have taken a substance called DNP, which is popular with body builders

Government has warned substance is 'extremely dangerous' and can lead to coma and death

Anyone who thinks they may have taken DNP is advised to seek medical advice immediately

*DANGERS OF DNP*

*In a statement, the FSA said: 'Depending on the amount consumed, signs of acute poisoning could include nausea, vomiting, restlessness, flushed skin, sweating, dizziness, headaches, rapid respiration and irregular heart-beat, possibly leading to coma and death.*

*
'Consuming lower amounts over longer periods could lead to cataracts and skin lesions and effects on the heart, blood and nervous system.'*

*
Anyone who thinks they may have taken DNP should seek medical advice immediately*

*
*


----------



## kiwiguy

Oh the government SAYS?! Oh ****... Im gonna stop at once.


----------



## eddramsey

I'd rather take yah time m8 "you didnt gain it over night, so you arnt gonna lose it over night" eat sensibly cardio & weights will shift it in time & you'll feel better for it & a acheivement that you did it on your own without any ****!!! Imo


----------



## The Cheese

^^ F*ck that psuedo-moralistic b*llsh*t.

OP, carry on what you're doing. Just do it sensibly.

If you're getting flakey when you up the dose to 2 tabs, just stick with 1.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

just came across this. good luck

PS you could burn some amount of calories cleaning that room


----------



## Marshan

eddramsey said:


> I'd rather take yah time m8 "you didnt gain it over night, so you arnt gonna lose it over night" eat sensibly cardio & weights will shift it in time & you'll feel better for it & a acheivement that you did it on your own without any ****!!! Imo


How did you get in here, I think you're at the wrong party Herb'?


----------



## kiwiguy

safc49 said:


> just came across this. good luck
> 
> PS you could burn some amount of calories cleaning that room


Thanks. And ermm yeah. its a **** hole i know. However, im also lazy...*sigh*



The Cheese said:


> ^^ F*ck that psuedo-moralistic b*llsh*t.
> 
> OP, carry on what you're doing. Just do it sensibly.
> 
> If you're getting flakey when you up the dose to 2 tabs, just stick with 1.


Thanks. Ive decided that I might try alternating days, ie 250 500 250 see whats what. **** knows how people cope on 750 a day!?!? Mental.



eddramsey said:


> I'd rather take yah time m8 "you didnt gain it over night, so you arnt gonna lose it over night" eat sensibly cardio & weights will shift it in time & you'll feel better for it & a acheivement that you did it on your own without any ****!!! Imo


In my defence, im not just sat at home stuffing dominoes down, i've been doing the above for about 4 months now, and i have seen results. However, i also want to get laid, so the results need to be slightly faster? 



mixerD1 said:


> How did you get in here, I think you're at the wrong party Herb'?


haha with a name like herb..


----------



## kiwiguy

so day 6. Im not sure if it was last nights chicken, or the dnp, but tonight ive spent more time than i care about on the can. I literally got through half a book then half an hour later was back to finish the other half...


----------



## kiwiguy

sorry if its got a bit graphic. It gets worse. Its just as well that im crap at picking up women, as it would be pretty hard to explain what colour my.. erm... well you get the idea... has gone!?! its like mustard yellow?!?! Be warned. It'll make you look like you've definitely got something!


----------



## Old skool1436114730

kiwiguy said:


> sorry if its got a bit graphic. It gets worse. Its just as well that im crap at picking up women, as it would be pretty hard to explain what colour my.. erm... well you get the idea... has gone!?! its like mustard yellow?!?! Be warned. It'll make you look like you've definitely got something!


Haha I find the smell worse. So much sweating and strong ****. I'd take a shower pre and post shag haha


----------



## kiwiguy

Old skool said:


> Haha I find the smell worse. So much sweating and strong ****. I'd take a shower pre and post shag haha


haha, luckily for women of the world, im completely HOPELESS at chatting up women so its not really a problem ahaha.

Im still on 250 mg atm. might try 500 again tomorrow?


----------



## Old skool1436114730

kiwiguy said:


> haha, luckily for women of the world, im completely HOPELESS at chatting up women so its not really a problem ahaha.
> 
> Im still on 250 mg atm. might try 500 again tomorrow?


I'm doing the same. 500 is a bitch. But I'm 100% gonna try man it out.


----------



## kiwiguy

Old skool said:


> I'm doing the same. 500 is a bitch. But I'm 100% gonna try man it out.


I can normally sleep forever, but atm im finding it hard to sleep. Is it the same for you?


----------



## Old skool1436114730

kiwiguy said:


> I can normally sleep forever, but atm im finding it hard to sleep. Is it the same for you?


I only get 6-7 hours normaly but yeah I'm waking up quite a bit at night. Mainly through being red hot.

How you feeling?


----------



## kiwiguy

Old skool said:


> I only get 6-7 hours normaly but yeah I'm waking up quite a bit at night. Mainly through being red hot.
> 
> How you feeling?


Tired all the time, headaches come and go, due to the 6 litres of water im tipping down my throat im ****ing bright yellow 28 x a day, my jizz looks like epoxy, i cant sleep fully BUT i swear my jeans today felt a lot looser than normal. I dont know, maybe i finally killed the waistband? 

Otherwise im ok. 500 tomorrow might be another story. I think ill try 1 am and 1 pm.


----------



## Old skool1436114730

kiwiguy said:


> Tired all the time, headaches come and go, due to the 6 litres of water im tipping down my throat im ****ing bright yellow 28 x a day, my jizz looks like epoxy, i cant sleep fully BUT i swear my jeans today felt a lot looser than normal. I dont know, maybe i finally killed the waistband?
> 
> Otherwise im ok. 500 tomorrow might be another story. I think ill try 1 am and 1 pm.


Yeah I'm having 250mg at about 9am and 250mg 9-10pm. Keep it spaced out. Layed here wide awake now :\

My pi55 is getting brighter but my seamen is normal I think. Ill have a better look next time it's about hah


----------



## kiwiguy

Spent the whole day today with the worlds blackest cloud over my head. Not sure if its related or not, just miserable. Just 5 days left now.


----------



## Craig660

kiwiguy said:


> Spent the whole day today with the worlds blackest cloud over my head. Not sure if its related or not, just miserable. Just 5 days left now.


Yeah ****ed down here all day as well, doubt its related to the dnp mate


----------



## Fiction

Agreed I don't think its the DNP, I'm nearly done with my 3rd week and I'm not down.


----------



## Old skool1436114730

I'm done. Retired early. Apart from being so hot I feel ill

Getting told I've got diabetes, jaundice etc at work. I've had enough. Enjoyed the supp thow. Works very well. Will run again this year fo sure.


----------



## kiwiguy

Fiction said:


> Agreed I don't think its the DNP, I'm nearly done with my 3rd week and I'm not down.





Craig660 said:


> Yeah ****ed down here all day as well, doubt its related to the dnp mate


haha then i must be a miserable bastard then.



Old skool said:


> I'm done. Retired early. Apart from being so hot I feel ill
> 
> Getting told I've got diabetes, jaundice etc at work. I've had enough. Enjoyed the supp thow. Works very well. Will run again this year fo sure.


Really? Were you still on 500? give it a week or so for the water to drop then tell us how you feel.

I know what you mean about feeling ill. Its like ive had flu now for a week. Temperature, always thirsty, feeling tired all the time.


----------



## Old skool1436114730

My energy was never a problem. I'm the kinda guy who's still in shorts n tee this time o year. Never get dressed for winter. Jackets don't exist in my life haha so the heat deffinatly was a problem.

Yeh I tryed 250mg am + 250mg pm and 500mg in the am.

Spreading the dose was 100% better. Today on first day "off" I feel 20 x better already lol lets see how this water drops 

Next cycle will probably just be 250mg. Haha

How much have you lost so far?


----------



## kiwiguy

Old skool said:


> My energy was never a problem. I'm the kinda guy who's still in shorts n tee this time o year. Never get dressed for winter. Jackets don't exist in my life haha so the heat deffinatly was a problem.
> 
> Yeh I tryed 250mg am + 250mg pm and 500mg in the am.
> 
> Spreading the dose was 100% better. Today on first day "off" I feel 20 x better already lol lets see how this water drops
> 
> Next cycle will probably just be 250mg. Haha
> 
> How much have you lost so far?


Not a clue. I shall tell you in about 10 days?


----------



## Old skool1436114730

Haha ill keep checking.

After one day off DNP I've Lost 2.5lbs so I'm 5lbs down.

If that's everything I'm happy for 10 days lol.


----------



## Marshan

5 lbs down all told? Doesn't seem all that miraculous. 2 hard wks of tren and cardio would do as much or more.


----------



## Old skool1436114730

mixerD1 said:


> 5 lbs down all told? Doesn't seem all that miraculous. 2 hard wks of tren and cardio would do as much or more.


I only did 10 days. And it's ment to take 7-10 days for the water weight to drop. It's so far been 36 hours.

Still hoping for more.


----------



## Marshan

Good...Im thinking of having a crack at this myself..hoping the final result is impressive. Not knocking it, just wondering how effective it can be.


----------



## kiwiguy

mixerD1 said:


> Good...Im thinking of having a crack at this myself..hoping the final result is impressive. Not knocking it, just wondering how effective it can be.


it all depends. Like any drug, it all depends on the person and the amounts. For maximum loss some people take up to 750 mg per day?


----------



## MrLulz

How's the heat at 250mg a day? Could you work in a customer facing role on it, or would you be sweating like pig?


----------



## squalllion1uk

MrLulz said:


> How's the heat at 250mg a day? Could you work in a customer facing role on it, or would you be sweating like pig?


It shouldnt be too bad as long as you keep the carbs down to be honest, No worse than clen I would imagine.


----------



## kiwiguy

MrLulz said:


> How's the heat at 250mg a day? Could you work in a customer facing role on it, or would you be sweating like pig?


250 is a bit naff for the first few days. Im now on day 10 and tbh feel fine. Its definitely fine for work. 2 tabs a day is a different story.


----------



## Old skool1436114730

I would say NOTHING like clen. I've ran clen up to 200mg and found it very manageable apart from people thinking I'm a smash head.

DNP 250mg a day was fine for me. 500 was a pain in the ass I was very hot. Splitting the dose it wasn't visible. But all at once I looked ridiculous.

But other people may have opposite effects.


----------



## Fiction

On 500mg I didn't have an issue with heat unless I ate some food. It was the heavy breathing that bothered me more.


----------



## kiwiguy

Fiction said:


> On 500mg I didn't have an issue with heat unless I ate some food. It was the heavy breathing that bothered me more.


haha, being a large guy im quite warm anyway. But it was the lack of sleep that puts me upping the dosage again.


----------



## kingdale

why not go for 250mg for 4-6 weeks rather than trying 500mg for a couple of weeks? that is what i will be doing when i run it.


----------



## Fiction

I've been doing 250/500/250/500 etc. for the last 3 weeks with good a amount of weight lost and I feel like I'm carrying a lot of water atm, overall the sides haven't been too bad except being dripping wet from doing any cardio/weights and the heavy breathing at times.


----------



## kiwiguy

Fiction said:


> I've been doing 250/500/250/500 etc. for the last 3 weeks with good a amount of weight lost and I feel like I'm carrying a lot of water atm, overall the sides haven't been too bad except being dripping wet from doing any cardio/weights and the heavy breathing at times.


Nothing look sitting in the gym looking at women and panting like a rapist is there?


----------



## Fiction

kiwiguy said:


> Nothing look sitting in the gym looking at women and panting like a rapist is there?


Thats what people probably thought I was doing.


----------



## kiwiguy

Fiction said:


> Thats what people probably thought I was doing.


So Sat theres a BIG game for our club. Its a must win game and i've been told that im starting loosehead prop and to expect a full game. Ive been taking it a bit easier than normal during the dnp cycle as im finding it knackering to continue at what i was before.

So today, knowing that i needed to do a proper cardio session, i borrowed some mates jack3d and went and did the cardio,

**** ME IT HURT. I usually start on the treadmill, just a increasing up hill jog for maybe 15 minutes. I usually get to around the mile, mile and a half mark depending on how hard i push. Today i just scrapped the mile. Got off the treadmill absolutely drowning in sweat.. i looked like gary glitter in a primary school. After towelling off before, i moved onto the cycle machine. I usually do a spin class, but today not feeling that brave, i did a 30 minute 1 - 1 interval. Finished with the rowing machine again with dist intervals.

DNP really seems to affect your cardio. The way to describe it is it felt like i hadnt done nothing for 4 - 5 months, then tried to do a circuit designed for someone way above your fitness level. I got through it, but panting and sweating like an animal.

Interesting stuff. Im considering not taking one friday or sat as im needed for the game. Thoughts?


----------



## squalllion1uk

kiwiguy said:


> So Sat theres a BIG game for our club. Its a must win game and i've been told that im starting loosehead prop and to expect a full game. Ive been taking it a bit easier than normal during the dnp cycle as im finding it knackering to continue at what i was before.
> 
> So today, knowing that i needed to do a proper cardio session, i borrowed some mates jack3d and went and did the cardio,
> 
> **** ME IT HURT. I usually start on the treadmill, just a increasing up hill jog for maybe 15 minutes. I usually get to around the mile, mile and a half mark depending on how hard i push. Today i just scrapped the mile. Got off the treadmill absolutely drowning in sweat.. i looked like gary glitter in a primary school. After towelling off before, i moved onto the cycle machine. I usually do a spin class, but today not feeling that brave, i did a 30 minute 1 - 1 interval. Finished with the rowing machine again with dist intervals.
> 
> DNP really seems to affect your cardio. The way to describe it is it felt like i hadnt done nothing for 4 - 5 months, then tried to do a circuit designed for someone way above your fitness level. I got through it, but panting and sweating like an animal.
> 
> Interesting stuff. Im considering not taking one friday or sat as im needed for the game. Thoughts?


 Takes about 3 days to really get out of your system so your gonna need to stop a few days in advance.


----------



## kiwiguy

well we lost, but only 8 - 5. C**ts...

Feel fine on 250 mg now, apart from the occasional sh*t..


----------



## kiwiguy

so the 14 days are up. At the start of the day today i weighed 103.8 kg. Im going to give it a few days then try again and see what the weight is.

For newbies out there unsure of what to expect, the first few days are tough. However, i found that the discomfort eased over time. I also discovered that 500 mg at once is indeed a bad idea!

results werent perhaps as amazing as i might have hoped, however, i do realise that my diet wasnt the best for the first week.

I'll probably give it a week off then start again with another 14 day at 250mg and see what that does.


----------



## J6hdn

i know you lost but can you see any physical difference from before ?


----------



## kiwiguy

J6hdn said:


> i know you lost but can you see any physical difference from before ?


i can actually. Had a meal sunday afternoon with the parents. Wore some jeans that 4 months ago were tightly fitting. I spent the whole day holding them up as ive now run out of notches on my belt and they kept falling down making me look like a G!

Plus i managed to wear a shirt i havent worn in a year!

So yeah, there are changes.


----------



## J6hdn

awesome, glad it worked for you, is that you finished the cycle ... if so are you planning any more ?


----------



## kiwiguy

J6hdn said:


> awesome, glad it worked for you, is that you finished the cycle ... if so are you planning any more ?


It worked to an extent i think. However, like most trial runs i got lots out of it, so already have improved the next cycle. Since i still have about 30 tabs left, and roughly the same of t3, i might as well use it..


----------



## squalllion1uk

So how much did you lose overall mate?


----------



## Haylee96

kiwiguy said:


> so the 14 days are up. At the start of the day today i weighed 103.8 kg. Im going to give it a few days then try again and see what the weight is.
> 
> For newbies out there unsure of what to expect, the first few days are tough. However, i found that the discomfort eased over time. I also discovered that 500 mg at once is indeed a bad idea!
> 
> results werent perhaps as amazing as i might have hoped, however, i do realise that my diet wasnt the best for the first week.
> 
> I'll probably give it a week off then start again with another 14 day at 250mg and see what that does.


Hey, i also tried DNP for a 10-day Cycle and while I was on it, I didnt lose any weight.. and not even days after it. But then about 1 month later i just lost 4 kg! I thought it just didnt worked out for me.. because i didnt really notice any heat and i also didnt sweat a lot like other users of dnp. I also used a accumulation chart for dnp, if your interested in, i can upload it here


----------



## kiwiguy

Haylee96 said:


> Hey, i also tried DNP for a 10-day Cycle and while I was on it, I didnt lose any weight.. and not even days after it. But then about 1 month later i just lost 4 kg! I thought it just didnt worked out for me.. because i didnt really notice any heat and i also didnt sweat a lot like other users of dnp. I also used a accumulation chart for dnp, if your interested in, i can upload it here


That would be AWESOME please? 



squalllion1uk said:


> So how much did you lose overall mate?


Erm around 6 kg i think give or take. Ive been drinking a lot of water recently so im hoping maybe a bit more will come off in the next few days.


----------



## Haylee96

kiwiguy said:


> That would be AWESOME please?
> 
> there you go, i uploaded it on this site http://www.loaditup.de/743503-62mtneymad.html you only need to change your intakes and the hours in between them
> 
> and you should always take care of your breath.. if you decide to higher up the dose or shorten the time in between the intakes, you should always watch out for HOW you breath and if you feel like your not catching your breath. Because thats the point where you should def. not go for MORE Dnp..
> 
> (sorry my english is bad, im german lol)


----------



## novo007

mixerD1 said:


> That's yer intro...?! F**k off, know it all newb.


What a ****.i only browse on here.that not allowed.im over on test muscle.just like to keep up to date with people's logs who don't post on the other forum.and beleave me I'm far from a newb!


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia

kiwiguy said:


> hmm. So what would you recommend?
> 
> Was about to post saying how hot i was, went downstairs for water and found the heating ON at 23. THANKS HOUSEMATE.


Try running it in Thailand at 30 degrees in the house.. I did that 3 times so far its living hell. Every time i swear its the last time


----------



## kiwiguy

If anyones interested, (not that you would be, its a tad boring) - last weigh in friday before the snow put me at 92 kg and my ****ty scales at home reckon im 21% bf.

I am still playing rugby, now for the first team which is easily 3 x harder than the seconds, and loving it.

Given up beer for january. Its a struggle.

Also, given up full fat coke and squash - now drink lots of water and if out diet cokes instead of Guinness!


----------



## secondhandsoul

You would have got great results just sorting your diet out without the DNP. Always surprises me how quickly people jump on the magic pill wagon. Still good luck all the same, hope you can maintain any weightloss after your cycle.


----------



## Tom90

kiwiguy said:


> If anyones interested, (not that you would be, its a tad boring) - last weigh in friday before the snow put me at 92 kg and my ****ty scales at home reckon im 21% bf.
> 
> I am still playing rugby, now for the first team which is easily 3 x harder than the seconds, and loving it.
> 
> Given up beer for january. Its a struggle.
> 
> Also, given up full fat coke and squash - now drink lots of water and if out diet cokes instead of Guinness!


How did you find rugby with the DNP? I have a game next Sunday and I'm actually dreading it! I know that I'm gonna be on for the full 80 due to numbers. Thinking of taking some ECA just before it, or just get 'injured' after 30 minutes :lol:


----------



## Craig660

Tom90 said:


> How did you find rugby with the DNP? I have a game next Sunday and I'm actually dreading it! I know that I'm gonna be on for the full 80 due to numbers. Thinking of taking some ECA just before it, or just get 'injured' after 30 minutes :lol:


Or just dont go


----------



## squalllion1uk

secondhandsoul said:


> You would have got great results just sorting your diet out without the DNP. Always surprises me how quickly people jump on the magic pill wagon. Still good luck all the same, hope you can maintain any weightloss after your cycle.


Its far from a magic pill, If you have actually used it you would know that it makes every workout a fcuking grueling task! and at 500mg even a walk down the street is harsh... Sure the results come but at the same time...the cravings? The insane hunger?

Its a quicker route but also harsher.

Same as using AAS you get the results quicker but the shut down isn't exactly fun nor is feeling tiny after you come off or the depression that some people get until everything is back to normal..


----------



## kiwiguy

Tom90 said:


> How did you find rugby with the DNP? I have a game next Sunday and I'm actually dreading it! I know that I'm gonna be on for the full 80 due to numbers. Thinking of taking some ECA just before it, or just get 'injured' after 30 minutes :lol:


Its alright. First week is tough. Its like if you stopped training for a few weeks then went back to it if it makes sense?


----------



## kiwiguy

secondhandsoul said:


> You would have got great results just sorting your diet out without the DNP. Always surprises me how quickly people jump on the magic pill wagon. Still good luck all the same, hope you can maintain any weightloss after your cycle.


I have since sorted the diet, and since perhaps august have lost like 30 kg?

But thanks for accusing me for taking the easy way out


----------



## secondhandsoul

My apologies the comment about giving up alcohol and regular coke recently I made assumptions, my bad. Did your weight loss stall? 30kg is awesome weight loss.


----------



## kiwiguy

i did another 14 day 250 mg, left it for a few weeks, then did a cycle of 250, then 500, 250 for a final 14 days.

I really didnt notice till recently at work, i was washing my hands in the sink, looked up as i waved them about like a spazz to dry them and suddenly thought **** me! Im not as hideous as usual.

This is me at rugby last week. Apologies for the selfy - it was for someone else and atm i cba to pose probably and get the camera out.



edit: hmm. Perhaps not the best shot as ive got under armour on. **** it, ill get the camera out in the morning. S


----------



## WilsonR6

Happy to see you lived through it pal


----------



## kiwiguy

WilsonR6 said:


> Happy to see you lived through it pal


Thanks! 

although, serious point, 250 mg a day is actually no where near as bad as I imagined. A bit hot in the evening, (but thats more due to our ****ty heating at home that makes downstairs cold and upstairs 3 degrees warmer.)

The runs are an issue, but they are manageable with imoden.

500 mg gets more interesting, a lot of heat, and feeling generally very hot and naff and feels like your under a heavy flu, however, since i work in and out of a warehouse, manageable for me.

The only real side effect was explaining to a girl i errrr... met in town recently about why my jizz was mustard yellow. Awkward.


----------



## kiwiguy

Myself in the summer.



Myself about 3 minutes ago.


----------



## Craig660

Fukc the DNP mate.

Buy a some shears and cut that fukcing hair and while your there do the wrist bands you cnut


----------



## kiwiguy

Craig660 said:


> Fukc the DNP mate.
> 
> Buy a some shears and cut that fukcing hair and while your there do the wrist bands you cnut


Thanks mate. Hair is going tomorrow, its just got long over xmas.


----------



## musclekick

i see there is still a tag on....so i take it you wore that shirt on a night out then returned it the next day ;-)


----------



## kiwiguy

musclekick said:


> i see there is still a tag on....so i take it you wore that shirt on a night out then returned it the next day ;-)


aha im not that jewish. that was in a changing room in the summer when trying on clothes and asking for my (ex) misses opinions. It was the best pic i had to demonstrate the man girth!


----------



## NewbieLifter

kiwiguy said:


> It seems that everyone and his dog is trying this stuff atm, and i am no exception.
> 
> Basically im 22, 6ft and weigh 109.56 kg. I spent two years at uni doing nothing but drinking excessively and partying so put a lot of weight. I started properly down at my local gym at the end of august, and have lost about 6 -7 kgs in that time, but my results are starting to plateu. I recently joined my local rugby club, and they want me playing every game asap, but the problem is that im wrecked cardio wise after 20 minutes, so need to lose weight fast so that my training can give me better endurance. BF of 38%
> 
> Pics for humour. Apologies if you just ate
> 
> Plan is 14 days starting Sunday 04/11/2012 @250mg per day
> 
> Supported by
> 
> VitC - 3000mg per day
> 
> VitE - 800 iu per day
> 
> ALA (Alpha Lipoic Acid) - 1200 mg per day
> 
> Glycerol - 10-15ml maybe once a day depending on how i do.
> 
> **** loads of water!
> 
> From day 5 onwards, 50 mcg of t3
> 
> From day 6, 100 mcg of t3 for the rest of the 14 days + 4 days afterwards.
> 
> I am planning on taking it just before bed around 10 pm
> 
> I shall update daily!
> 
> [IMG alt="post-73931-143614543507_thumb.jpg" data-fileid="63346"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_11_2012/post-73931-143614543507_thumb.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="post-73931-143614543513_thumb.jpg" data-fileid="63347"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_11_2012/post-73931-143614543513_thumb.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="post-73931-143614543517_thumb.jpg" data-fileid="63348"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_11_2012/post-73931-143614543517_thumb.jpg[/IMG]


 Same size I am now


----------



## barksie

armedcor said:


> Your not brave enough for steroids but your using DNP....also that diet really looks lacking.


 yeah thats a bit weird, steroids all day for me m8,


----------

